# World Record for Fastest Cycling Tank?



## ScurvyGoat (Dec 1, 2011)

I started a fishless cycle on my tank 5 days ago. Those who haunt the chat late night will know well the insanity of this. 

Tank: 55 gallon
Substrate: PetCo brand aquarium sand (Heard it called overpriced pool filter sand)
Heater: Eheim Jager 250 Watt
Filter: AquaClear 70
Decor: Nothing
Test Kit: API Master Kit
Condition of all items: Brand spankin' new

Tap Water Results
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0

-Tank-
Day 1: Added 27.5 ml ammonia
Ammonia: 4 PPM
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0

Day 3:
Ammonia: 1 PPM
Nitrites: 2 PPM
Nitrates: 20 PPM
Added 20.5 ml ammonia

Day 4
Ammonia: 2 PPM
Nitrites: 5 PPM
Nitrates:40 PPM
Added 7 ml ammonia

Day 5
Ammonia: 1 PPM
Nitrites: 5 PPM
Nitrates: 40 PPM
Added 20.5 ml ammonia

This is absolutely everything I have done to the tank. NOTHING else was added. I believe I have Super Tank. That or it heard my plea to cycle fast so I could order fish before the cold set worse.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your tank hasn't cycled yet. Colonies, ie millions, if not billions, of bacteria have to grow in your tank. It just can't be but in so short of a time. If you added ammonia once and it has gone down it doesn't mean anything. I could do the same in a aerated bucket and the same action will occur.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Remember that you still have to wait for the nitrites to drop and this is the longest part of the cycle. I mentioned in chat the other night that i also showed nitrites within a few days of starting the cycle, but those nitrites took the bulk of 3 weeks to drop


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

What is the temp? 

Although it may be cycling quickly, it is probably not very stable yet.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Was the sand contained in a package with water? If so, it might have been biologically active with heterotrophic nitrifying bacteria. The heterotrophs are decent, but they die off quickly in a running tank so they can give false indications of a "cycled" tank. What you'll want to do is give the tank another week or so to let the autotrophs (the ones you REALLY want) to set up shop.

Good job on the cycle thus far though. You definitely know what you're doing. Have you considered adding plants? They can help speed things up and would love that sand you have in there.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I would have to agree with Jrman, your tank is far from completely cycled. Your levels should be zero across the board after adding ammonia within 24 hours.
It took my 75 gallon 15 days to cycle and that was after I added 10 ml of ammonia daily.


----------

